# Weekly competition 2012-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 27, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R' F2 U F2 U F2
*2. *F R F' U F' R F2 R' F2
*3. *R U2 F R U2 F' U2 F2 U'
*4. *U2 F R U' F' R' U' F2
*5. *F R' F2 R U' R U' F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *U D' L F2 B2 L' B' U' L' F' R2 U' B2 U L2 D L2 U' B2 L2 U'
*2. *U' L2 B2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 B L' D B' D2 B U B F2 L
*3. *R B' L F U' B U' L2 U L2 B' D2 B U2 F R2 F' R2 B2
*4. *F R2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U' L R F2 D2 R' D L2 B
*5. *R2 U2 R B L2 F R2 U R' B' L2 U R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D' F2 D'

*4x4x4*
*1. *L' Uw R' B2 Uw U Rw R' U B Fw F2 L2 R2 F' Rw2 R D2 Uw' B F D2 Rw Uw2 L' U2 B' F Uw' Fw' L R D' Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Uw U2 F' R'
*2. *L2 Rw2 Uw B' D' B' Fw2 F R' Fw' F Rw D U2 F2 D2 L' U' Fw U F' D F' D' U2 B F L' B' L2 F L R Uw2 Rw2 B D2 Fw Rw2 D'
*3. *Uw2 B2 Rw2 Fw D2 Uw2 R2 D L D Rw B' L2 U' B' F' Uw' Rw Uw Rw2 B2 Fw2 Rw R' D2 U2 F' U' L' Rw D' U2 B Uw2 R' D2 U' B' L D'
*4. *R Fw2 U' Fw U' B2 Fw' U' Rw B2 D Uw U L U2 L R B' Fw2 F Rw2 Uw L F' D' U L B2 L' Rw D2 B' Uw U Rw' Fw' Rw D' Uw' B2
*5. *Fw' L D U2 L2 R' Uw' U' Rw2 Fw' F2 R2 Fw2 F2 Rw B F D Rw2 Fw2 Uw Rw2 B R2 U Fw D Fw2 D2 B D' B Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 Fw2 L' B2 D2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw' Dw' Uw2 Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D2 U L2 U2 Rw' U2 L B D2 B Uw2 L R' F Rw D2 U Bw' Dw' Fw' Uw Bw' Fw' Uw' U L F Dw' L Rw R Uw2 Fw Lw Rw R2 U B' Bw' Lw R2 Uw2 L' Bw2 F' Rw' Fw D2 U' Fw' L R2 D' F
*2. *Uw2 L U2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Uw' B2 F U B' R2 F' Uw' F Uw2 F2 L' Lw Uw2 F Dw2 Uw' Lw Rw2 R' Fw2 D2 Uw' L Dw' L2 Dw Uw Rw' Uw2 U L D2 U2 B Dw Bw Fw' F Rw2 B2 Bw Rw Fw Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 R2 Bw D' Dw2 Uw L R
*3. *Lw' Dw2 U2 B2 L' R' Fw2 L' Rw' Dw Bw2 Rw Bw' Fw' L Rw R2 F D Uw2 U' L Lw Uw' F' Lw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw Fw2 L' Bw F2 D' L' R B U Fw Rw Uw2 Bw2 U2 L2 D2 Bw L2 U Lw' D' U' Lw Uw' R D2 Fw2 D2 Dw L F
*4. *Bw' F2 Rw2 R Fw Lw U L Rw' Dw R' Fw Uw L' R' F' Lw' Dw2 F' Lw Bw' Rw F2 R' Bw' R2 Bw2 D2 Fw L2 Rw D' U' Rw' Fw Rw Dw Fw Dw' U F' L R2 Bw2 Fw2 D' Bw D' Uw L2 F R Bw2 D Dw Uw F2 Lw' Rw2 Fw
*5. *D Rw2 B2 F' L Uw Lw2 B F' D Dw' L2 R' Uw2 Fw2 F2 L2 B2 L Lw F Rw' R Uw F' D Lw Fw2 F2 Dw Lw Bw' D' B2 L2 R B' Uw' U2 B' Rw2 Fw Rw2 F2 L' Fw U2 B Bw F' L Lw' Rw B' D' Bw U' Lw' Rw' Bw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B' 2L2 2B' F' D2 2B2 R' 2F L 2U2 U F' 3R2 3F F2 D 2U' B' 2B2 F L' 2L 2B2 2L' F 2R2 U 2L2 3R 2R' F 2D2 2U' 2F2 2L' R' B' 2B D2 3U2 2U2 U2 L2 3F2 2F2 2R' 2U R B 2L D' L2 2D 3U2 B' L' 2U2 F' 2L2 2U2 U F2 3U2 U' F' L' 2B D' B 3F2
*2. *3R2 2R' 2B' 2L 3R' B 2F2 2L 3R' 2R' R B L2 R' 2U 2L B2 3R' D 2B2 3R2 3F D 2D' 2F2 U' B2 2D' 3U 2B2 3F U2 2R 2D2 2F2 3R 2D U 2R R' D 2D2 2L 2F2 L D B 2L2 3R 2B2 3F' F 2D2 L U2 2R2 3F2 2F' 3R2 2R2 R 3U R2 2U2 L R' 2F2 3R B F'
*3. *L2 2R2 R 3F' D' 3F 2U' 3F2 F2 3R F' L' 2R' 3U B' R F' L' U2 2F' D' 3R' 2R' U' 3R' D' 3F2 2F R U2 2F' D' 2L2 F2 2D2 R' U' 2F' 2L2 3F2 3U U L 3R R2 U L' 3U2 3F2 2U' F 2D2 3R2 3F 2U2 B' 2L2 R2 2F F' L 2U2 L2 3R' 2R2 2F2 D2 U B2 3F2
*4. *3F2 F2 2D2 B2 U 2F' 3U 2B 3R' 3U 2B 3F 2U2 L 2L2 2R' R2 B2 2U2 3F' F 2D 2L 3R' 2R' R' 3F' 2D2 U2 L2 2R2 2D L R B' F' 2D 2L B' 2L D' 3U 2U2 2F' 2R 3F2 3R' 3F L 2D' L' R2 D 2B2 3U' 3F F2 R2 F 3R2 2U' 2L2 2D2 U' B' D 2D2 F2 3R2 3U'
*5. *R' 2U 2R2 2D' B2 2L2 U' 2B' 2F' R' 2B' 3F U2 L 2L' 2F L' 2L' 2R2 R 3U2 B' D 2L2 D2 2B2 3F2 2U B L' 2U2 2L 3R' B' 3F2 3R' 2F2 3R2 R' 3U2 F' 3U2 2L 2B2 3F' R2 D 2D' R U' 2L2 2B F' D2 2D 2F' 3U2 3R2 R 2D' 2U L' F2 3R 2R2 3U' 2F2 R2 3F2 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B' R 2F D 3F2 3L' 3F' F U 3B' L U' 3R2 R2 F' 3L 3F' 3R' 2R2 3B' D L U 3B2 R2 D 3U2 3L B' D2 3U 3R2 D 2L' 2U' 3B2 3R' 2D' 3R' U L 2L' 2R R' 3B2 3F 3L 3R B2 L' 2L 3R' R D2 L2 2L2 3L' R' 3F 3U2 R' 2F 3D' 3L2 3D2 U2 B' 3F' 3U 3L2 3U2 2U' 2F2 3L' 2U' 3B L 2B' 2F' U B2 3B2 L2 2R 2D' 3R D2 2B L2 2B' D' 2D U 2B' 3B2 2R 2F' D' L2 B2
*2. *B 3B' 2F2 3R' D2 3D2 2L 2B 2D2 2R' 2D' 2U' L 3L2 2R2 3F2 3D 2U2 2R 3U2 L' 3L' 3U' L2 2L 3R' 2R2 2U2 2B' 3L2 R' 2F 2R B 3L2 U 3B2 3L2 3B' 3U2 L 3D2 2B 2F2 2D2 U2 3R' 2U B 3B2 2D 2R' 3D R U 3F' 2R 2U' U' 3L' 3R 2U2 U' B2 3L 2R2 2B' F2 2R R D F' 2D2 2L' 3L2 3F2 U' 2B' 2L' 2R' 3F2 F2 2U' L2 2D2 2B2 L2 3L' D' 2U B2 2B 3B 3L' B' F2 3U B2 3B' 2F2
*3. *2B' 3L' 2R2 D2 2U U2 2L2 3L2 3F' U' 2F 3U 2R2 3D' 3U2 B 3R 3F2 3R 2R2 3F' 2U' L2 3B' D2 3R 3F 2D2 3U2 2U2 3B2 L R' 3D' 3U2 U 2L 3L2 2F2 2L' 3L' 2B2 2D 3F 2L2 R' 2U 2F' R2 D 2L' 3R 2F2 D2 F2 D 3F' 2U2 U F 2L' 2R' 2D' B2 3B D2 U 3F' 2F' 2L B' 2L2 3F 2L' 2B2 L2 3U2 3F 3R2 2B D L2 D2 2B' 2L2 3L 2F' 3R2 2B2 3F2 D2 U2 R 3U 2B2 3R' B2 U' 3B' 3D'
*4. *3D U' 2R' D 2D 2B2 3B 2F' R2 B' D2 L2 B R 2D 2L' 3L2 3R2 D' 2D2 2B2 D' 3U' 3R 2F' L F2 3D U' B' R2 F2 2L2 3D2 B2 3L B2 3F2 U2 R2 B' 3B' 3L' 3R' 2B' 3L 3R R 2B2 L' 2F' 3L2 3D' B2 3R2 2R U2 F 2R' 3U R F2 2R2 2D 2R2 F2 3L' 3U 2B 2L2 2D 3D' 3U2 F2 R' D 3F' 2R 2D 2L 2U2 F 3L' 2B2 3F' 2U' B L2 D' L 3L 3R' 2F' R' B' 3U' 2B' 2F' F 3R
*5. *B2 2R 2F 3L 2D2 2R' B2 2B' 3L 3R' R 3U' F 3U2 2B2 2F2 U2 3R2 2B2 D2 3D 2B2 2F' 2U 2L D2 2D' U L F' 3D B' 3D2 L2 3F 3D' U2 R 3D 2U2 U' 3B2 3L2 D' 3L 2F' 3U 2F' 3U2 3F F U2 B 2F' L R F' 2R' 3U 2B2 F2 D2 3F 3D2 2U2 2L 3B2 2D' 3B 2F' D U2 F2 3L2 3D2 3U2 2B 3U2 U2 L 2L 3U2 2U2 U' L 3R2 R2 F 2L2 3R' 3B 3R 2F' 2R2 3U2 2F 3R' 2B2 3U2 2F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U' F2 R2 F' U F' U2
*2. *U2 F2 U' R U' F U' F U'
*3. *R2 F R U2 R2 U' R' U2 F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F2 D' F2 D R2 U L2 R2 D2 B R2 U B F2 L' B U2 L D2 B2
*2. *D' F2 L2 U' R2 D2 U L2 F2 D' F2 R' D' R' B2 R F' L2 B' U2 R'
*3. *R2 D2 U' B2 R2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F D2 L U2 F R D' R D' L' U

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B U2 L2 B2 D2 Fw' F L F' R2 B2 L2 U' F' R F' L Rw F' Rw2 Uw Rw B2 R' Uw U' R B Fw Uw' U' Rw U' R' Uw2 U' L2 Rw2 R
*2. *Fw2 Uw F2 R F U F Rw' B' Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 L2 D2 Fw2 D F U2 Fw F' Uw L R Uw' U L2 Uw B' R' Uw2 U2 F2 Uw' F' L2 U2 L' Rw' D
*3. *Uw2 R F' D2 B2 F L' Rw' U' Fw2 F Rw2 D Uw2 F2 D2 B2 U' L' Rw Uw' L2 Uw' L' B' Fw Uw Rw F2 Rw' D2 Fw' Uw' F' Uw2 R Fw F Rw2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Rw B2 Dw B2 F' Rw' Uw B' R Fw D' U2 Bw' Uw2 R B' Rw' R2 Fw2 Lw2 Rw Bw F2 R2 U' Rw Dw' Fw' D B2 D' Rw2 Uw U L Dw2 Uw2 U2 L2 B' Fw2 Lw' Dw2 B Bw' F2 R Dw' Uw2 B' Bw Uw' Lw D' Uw L Rw2 Bw' F'
*2. *Lw Bw2 Dw U Rw F' L2 Bw' Fw' L2 Bw F' U' Rw B2 F' Uw2 U2 B Bw Lw B2 L Uw' U2 Bw Uw' Fw2 F' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Uw' U Lw Rw R Uw Bw' D Lw' F2 L' B Rw R' F2 L F2 L2 R' B Bw2 F' Lw2 Rw2 Dw2 Uw2 L' U2
*3. *R2 D' Dw' Rw Uw2 R' B' R' U2 Lw Rw B2 D Uw2 R' D2 B2 Dw2 U Fw2 Rw' Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw Bw Uw' B2 F' Dw' L2 Lw Dw2 L2 Fw2 D' B' Rw F2 Dw2 Fw' Dw' Lw U2 B Lw2 U2 Bw L' Fw2 D2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Lw2 R' D2 R B' Bw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' F' D2 2U2 3F' 2R2 2D U R' 3U L 3R2 U' 2F' L' 3R 3U' U2 F2 2D' R2 3U U B' 2L2 2F 2L' F 3R2 B' 2U2 R2 2B2 2F2 3R' 2F' U' 2B 2D2 2B D2 L' F2 2D' B' D' 3U 2U2 2L2 D2 U' F 2L 2F2 2R2 3F2 F 2L 2B' R 2B' 3U 2R 2F' L 2L2 D 2D2 R 2D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2F' 3R 3F2 D' 2F L' 2D 2U' 2L R' 2D2 2U R U2 2L2 2R' 2B 3B 3F 2F' D 3U' F D' 3B L F' L' 3B2 3R 2R2 3B2 3R R' 3U2 3B2 2F L 3B' D 2U2 B 2F2 L 2F 3D2 R 3U B' D2 2D' 3L2 3R' R2 B2 F' 3D B' 3L2 2F' 2U 3R2 D2 3L2 3U2 2U2 2L 3L2 3R2 2B' L2 3D 2R' F' R 2F' 3R' 2U 2L 3R2 D' U2 B' D' 3U' 2U 3R 2B' 3D 2U2 2L 2U2 B L' 3B2 D 3R F2 L 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U L2 F2 U2 F' R2 B' U' R' L F2 L2 U F2 D' B2 R2 D B2 R2 D2
*2. *L2 U' L2 D L2 R2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 R U' L2 D' U2 R F' L D' F2
*3. *R2 D2 R2 D' R2 U B2 L2 U' L2 U L' F2 R' D B D' R2 F2 U' B'
*4. *D' F R' B' U2 R' U' R U2 R2 D2 R B2 R F2 R' U2 F2
*5. *R' U2 L' U2 L B2 R B2 F2 L2 B' L2 U F R D' U' R2 B2 L2
*6. *L2 D2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 R2 F' U2 F' R B U L2 F'
*7. *D2 B2 D R2 F2 D' F2 D U L2 F2 R' U2 F' U L2 B2 U' F'
*8. *U' F2 D L2 R2 B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 F' D' U2 R2 F U R' D U2 L2
*9. *L2 F L2 B D2 R2 F R2 B2 R2 U2 L F D2 F2 R U' R2
*10. *F2 D L' B R L B' U' D' B D' L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' R2 B2 D2
*11. *R F D' R2 U' F L U2 F R U' F2 L2 F2 B2 U R2 U2 R2 D R2
*12. *D F2 D' L2 R2 B2 D' F2 D' B2 F' L2 F2 L B2 U L' F2 U F U
*13. *B2 D' F L U R F' U F' U F' B' L2 F R2 B R2 U2 F' D2 B
*14. *R2 F2 D F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 B' D2 F L2 D' L' B' L'
*15. *R2 B' D2 B' L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D2 F R' D' U L' R2 F U2 F' D2 F
*16. *D2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 L D2 U2 B F' R' F' L' D F2 L U' B2 R
*17. *R2 D2 B D2 B U2 R2 F R2 F' R' U B' D R B2 R2 D' B' F
*18. *R' D2 F2 L' B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B L2 D' B2 F' L F' L2 D' L'
*19. *L2 B2 L2 U F2 D' B2 F2 D' L2 D2 B U L' R' D B' D U' B U2
*20. *L2 D' F2 D2 U' F2 L2 B2 L2 R2 F2 L' B' R F' U2 R2 F U F U2
*21. *D2 F U2 B L2 F' L2 F2 L2 U2 B U L' D2 B D F2 R F2 D
*22. *B F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L2 B' D2 L2 D' L F2 R' F' R D2 L U F2
*23. *B' U2 R2 D' F B2 R D2 F R' U2 R' F2 B2 U2 R'
*24. *L' D' L' U2 F R U' D B R2 U R2 B2 U' B2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L2
*25. *L B2 R F2 D2 L' R' D2 B2 F2 R' B' U L2 D' F R' D2 U2 B2 R
*26. *U2 F2 D B2 U B R2 B' D F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 F2 L' F2 L U2 R'
*27. *R U2 R' F2 D2 L2 U2 L' U2 B2 R D' U' L' F2 L2 B' D' R' B
*28. *D R2 U2 F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 U F' R2 U' B F2 R D' B' F' R'
*29. *L U2 B' D' B L' F2 U R D' R2 U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 L2 D2
*30. *B2 D B2 L2 D2 F2 D B2 L2 R2 B L' R2 U' B2 U2 B' D' B2 F

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R2 F' U' R' U2 L' F' L2 B R2 U L2 F2 U D2 B2 U R2 D L2
*2. *D R' F' R U B2 L F U F2 U2 L' F2 U2 D2 R U2 B2 L' D2
*3. *R2 U2 B R2 B2 U R F D F2 U L2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 U2 R2
*4. *R' L2 F2 U B2 R B U2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U' L2 D2 B2
*5. *F2 D R2 U2 R2 F2 L2 D R2 D' U' B L2 F' D' U L2 F' U R' U'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U2 F' U2 F D2 F D2 B' L2 R2 B' D' L' U2 B' R U B U2 L2
*2. *D2 B2 F2 L D2 L R2 D2 R D2 F2 D' B2 F' D' L' R2 B' D U B2
*3. *F2 R2 U L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 F2 U B R' D R B F2 D' B' F' R'
*4. *R2 L' U' B D' F' D F' B2 R D' F2 U' D2 R2 U R2 F2 L2 D' B2
*5. *F2 R2 D R2 D2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F R2 B D L' U' R' F2 D' U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' R2 D' R2 B2 U F2 D' B2 L2 D' L' U2 F R2 U L2 B' R2 U' F
*2. *R2 B2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F2 L2 U2 L2 R D R' F' U R' B' L F2 D2
*3. *F2 D U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D L2 D F U' R D' U B' L D2 L U'
*4. *D F2 B' U B D' F' L B U' L2 U' F2 D B2 L2 U L2 D2 F2
*5. *F2 L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 L2 F' D2 U2 R F' D B D2 U R2 F U' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B R2 L2 D R U R' B U' L F R2 D2 F2 D2 L2 F' U2 L2 F2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F U' F R2 U R' U2 F2
*3. *R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U R' B' L' F' D2 F2 D' F2 U L
*4. *Uw' L' U' B' D2 B' Fw' L' Uw2 Fw' F' Rw Fw' L2 F L Rw2 U' R' F' L D2 B2 R' D U' Rw' R' U2 Fw' Rw2 U L U' F R Uw2 L Rw' D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R U' R2 F R' U'
*3. *L B2 L2 F2 D2 L U2 F2 R B2 D' F2 U' L B' U L2 B L' B
*4. *Rw2 U' L Fw2 Uw B2 D' Fw R Uw' Fw2 R' Fw2 Rw2 R2 Fw' L2 R' Uw' Rw R2 Fw' U' R Fw' F' D2 Uw2 R2 D' Uw B Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw D' B U Rw2
*5. *F' D' Dw2 Uw2 U2 L R2 Uw' U2 Lw2 Rw2 B' Fw Lw2 Rw U2 Rw R' U2 F Dw2 U' Bw' L Lw' D' Fw2 Dw' Rw' D2 Lw Rw' R' Fw2 R2 F2 L2 B2 Dw U2 L' U2 R2 Dw F Dw' U Lw2 R' D L' Lw Bw D2 Uw U2 B Lw' Bw' D'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=-1,d=6 / UdUd u=2,d=2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / UUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=3 / ddUU u=-5,d=5 / UdUd u=0,d=4 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=5 / dUdU u=1,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / ddUU
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=-3 / dUdU u=-3,d=5 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=5,d=-5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=-2 / dUdU u=6,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L' R' U L R L' r
*2. *U R U' L' U' R' B' L' l' r' b u
*3. *B' R' U' R' B' R' L' l' b'
*4. *B U L B R B R' r' b u'
*5. *L' U' B' U' B' L U' L' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (6, -3) / (-3, 0)
*2. *(1, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) /
*3. *(-5, 0) / (-3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, -4) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(4, 0) / (0, 3) / (2, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 6) /

*Skewb*
*1. *U' D' U' L' R' D L' U' D'
*2. *L' R' U' R' U' R D' U D'
*3. *R U' D U' R U D
*4. *U L R' D' U R L'
*5. *L' D L' D U' D L U'


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Mar 27, 2012)

2x2: 3.42, (3.46), 3.01, (0.95), 3.08=3.17
3x3: (8.16), 9.03, 8.88, 8.35, (10.09)=8.75
4x4: 38.51, (44.35), 42.22, 39.65, (35.11)=40.13
3x3oh: 14.79, (19.83), 18.66, (13.79), 15.98=16.48


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 27, 2012)

2x2: 5.79, 6.23, 10.22, 3.31, 6.40 = 6.14
3x3: 13.15, 12.68, 15.60, 15.09, 14.79 = 14.34
4x4: 1:01.17, 1:00.93, 55.79, 1:12.09, 1:08.55 = 1:03.55
5x5: 1:44.04, 1:35.33, 2:16.03, 1:55.28, 1:32.51 = 1:44.88
7x7:
3x3 OH: 32.79, 34.66, 39.00, 27.55, 31.50 = 32.98
2-4: 1:31.23
2-5: 3:29.07
Megaminx: 1:21.17, 1:17.27, 1:18.11, 1:03.68, 1:19.81 = 1:18.39

Screwed the 1:35 on 5x5, could've been sub 1:30. 1:03 on Megaminx might be a PB, but it felt normal, so it's doubly awesome.


----------



## irontwig (Mar 27, 2012)

FMC: 29 moves



Spoiler



B2 F2 R2 F2 R' B' U' R B' U' R B L' F L B2 L' F' L R D' B U2 F' U' F U' B' D2

B2 F2 R2 F2 [Pseudo 2x2x2]
R' B' U' R B' U' [Pseudo F2L-1]
R B'.R D' [Pseudo F2L]
B U2 F' U' F U' B' D2 [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: B2 L' F L B2 L' F' L (Just one move cancel :/)


----------



## Tao Yu (Mar 27, 2012)

2x2: 3.39, 3.22, 4.04, (1.46), (4.86+) = 3.55 Fail. Hands were cold. Would have been 3.16 without +2
MTS: 1:10.84, 1:22.37, 1:20.44, (1:09.91), DNF = 1:17.88
3x3: (13.26), 12.94, (10.44), 11.28, 12.67 = 12.30
2x2BLD: DNF, 30.27+, 45.24 = 30.27
234Relay: 1:24.58
OH: 21.52, (23.37), 21.58, 20.76, (17.62) = 21.29 yay
3x3BLD: DNF, 2:23.48, DNF = 2:23.48
4x4: (1:19.09), 1:03.83, (1:03.51), 1:08.46, 1:06.14 = 1:06.14 :fp absolute fail


Spoiler: FMC: 42 moves



y'D2R'U'FR'D'LF'BU'B'UDF'UFD'F'U'F'U'LUL'U'LUL2ULU'L'UL'U'F'BL2FB'U'L2


y'D2R'U'FR'D'L xcross
F'BU'B'U.F2 2nd pair
U'LUL'U'LUL2 3rd pair
ULU'L'UL' 4th pair
U'F'BL2FB'U'L2 leave 3 corners

Insert at dot DF'UFD'F'U'F 
one move cancels


----------



## shubhayankabir (Mar 27, 2012)

2x2: (8.60), 7.08, 7.64, 6.88, (5.87) = 7.20

2x2BLD: DNF(2:32.95)[1:37.39]), (2:24.60[1:16.19]), 2:51.54[1:50.18] = 2:24.60

3x3: 25.44, 22.53, 29.05, (20.87), (34.21) = 25.67

3x3OH: (1:07.41), (52.35), 1:03.23, 1:03.52, 55.10 = 1:00.32

3x3BLD: 6:08.88[3:04.93], (5:16.82[3:00.03]), (DNF(10:31.26)[6:45.66]) = 5:16.82

4x4: (3:22.60), (2:57.36), 3:21.74, 3:18.09, 3:19.76 = 3:19.86

234relay: 3:50.45


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 27, 2012)

2x2: (6.28), 2.53, 2.37, (1.46), 2.61 = 2.50
Comment: Meh.

3x3: 12.05, 12.27, 9.49, 11.23, 10.34 = 11.21

4x4: 54.72, (51.89), (59.20), 55.91, 55.59 = 55.41 

5x5: 1:54.40, 1:55.38, 1:49.23, 1:43.71, 1:50.20 = 1:51.21

2x2 BLD: 12.30, 11.91+, DNF(12.13) = 11.91 

3x3 BLD: 1:21.43, 1:41.64, DNF(2:00.89) = 1:21.43

4x4 BLD: 14:29.69

MBLD: 7/10 in 55:44.97

3x3 OH: (22.83), 22.80, 20.07, (18.31), 18.87 = 20.58

2-4 relay: 1:13.44

2-5 relay: 3:20.82

Pyraminx: 8.61, (11.34), (6.05), 7.84, 7.19 = 7.88


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 29, 2012)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 29 moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll retain your B U2 F' U' F U' B'. I didn't know it.

After your usual 29, my usual 31 (thrice in a row too) 



Spoiler: FMC : Fridrich 31 HTM – with lots of pseudo pairs 



D' U L U2 L' U D2 F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U' R2 B L B' R2 B L' U' B' D2 U' R D' L D' B

For reverse scramble:
B' D L' D R' : (5) 3x2x1 block
U D2 B U B' (*) : (10) add pseudo pair
U R U2 R' : (14) build pseudo pair
U F' U2 F : (18) place 3rd edge
D2 U' L U2 L' U' D : (25) 4th pseudo pair
(*) = B L B' R2 B L' B' R2 (+6)
Funny solution


----------



## jonlin (Mar 29, 2012)

2x2: 3.97, 6.06, 4.00, 5.72, 4.89
Average: 4.87
3x3:15.82, 17.88, 14.92, 17.55, 15.72
Average: 16.36
4x4:1:27.56, 1:20.08, 1:19.37, 1:25.13, 1:31.61
Average: 1:24.26
OH: 34.55, 38.24, 41.89, 46.41, 39.19
Avg: 39.79
2BLD: 50.55, 34.17, 1:04.50
Result: 34.17
3BLD: DNF(3:11.02), 3:11.47, DNS
Result: 3:11.47
Multi:2/2 in 15:48.28
MTS:4:59.70, 3:37.41, 3:01.75, 3:48.29, 3:39.46
Average:3:41.72
Pyraminx:10.89, 13.04, 10.30, 9.04, 10.41
Avg: 10.53
Megaminx:2:49.32, 2:34.59, 2:59.28, 2:31.01, 3:11.93
Avg: 2:47.73


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 30, 2012)

3x3 : 16.42, 22.09, (16.24), (22.35), 17.80

This will be my PB average


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Mar 30, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.86 4.77 (4.91) (3.52) 3.75 = 4.46
3x3x3: (13.35) - 13.46 - 14.23 - 14.11 - (14.72) = 14.24
4x4x4: (55.81) - 1:02.79 - (1:04.69) - 57.94 - 1:01.24 = 1:00.66
5x5x5: (1:35.24) - 1:44.07 - 1:47.33 - 1:44.40 - (1:49.19) = 1:45.27
6x6x6: (2:52.15) - 2:57.62 - 3:01.41 - 2:58.09 - (3:02.07) = 2:59.04
7x7x7: 4:58.24 - 4:59.73 - (4:53.45) - (5:00.46) - 4:59.69 = 4:59.22
3x3x3OH: 29.64 27.71 28.33 (25.36) (30.00) = 28.56
2BLD: 1:30.42 - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
2-4: 1:40.15
2-5: 3:22.51
Megaminx: (1:19.97) - 1:19.60 - 1:16.30 - 1:16.29 - (1:15.77) = 1:17.40
Magic: 2.01 1.79 (1.64) 1.72 (2.47) = 1.84
Master Magic: 3.00 2.82 (3.04) 3.03 (2.76) = 2.95
Pyraminx: 6.62 - (5.29) - (7.31) - 6.56 - 5.57 = 6.25
Clock: (17.05) (14.51) 15.04 15.89 14.55 = 15.16
Skewb: (7.61) 11.65 8.85 (11.79) 8.21 = 9.57


----------



## mycube (Mar 30, 2012)

2x2x2: 4.41 2.34 3.33 (2.19) (5.16) = 3.36
3x3x3: 13.00 13.21 (13.61) 12.25 (10.18) = 12.82
4x4x4: 57.94 (1:06.24) 59.50 59.33 (56.93) = 58.92
5x5x5: 1:57.88 2:00.21 (2:01.47) 1:58.43 (1:57.09) = 1:58.84
6x6x6: (3:45.16) (3:31.61) 3:40.63 3:39.09 3:39.78 = 3:39.83
7x7x7: (5:46.11) 5:59.63 6:06.97 5:56.28 (6:08.03) = 6:00.96
comment: -.-
3x3x3 OH: (27.90) 26.80 25.31 24.91 (24.83) = 25.67
2x2x2 BLD: DNF(1:15.55) DNF(1:27.19) DNF(41.43)
1. Solve: forgot the last setup move(2 moves)
2. Solve: i don´t know what went wrong 
3. Solve: 2 flipped corners..
3x3x3 BLD: 5:07.15 DNF(4:21.97) DNF(4:29.80) = 5:07.15
1. Solve: 3rd success ever 
2. Solve: it looks like an mistake somewhere in a T- or J-Perm..
3. Solve: 2 flipped corners, 2 flipped edges and 2 other wrong edges.
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:27.58
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:25.71
comment: pb and first sub3:30 
Megaminx: 2:21.19 2:23.86 (2:28.40) 2:24.30 (2:20.71) = 2:23.12
Pyraminx: (9.13) 9.66 (12.00) 9.90 10.28 = 9.95
comment: first sub10 avg since a long time
Match the Scramble:

Fewest Moves: DNF - again -.-
after 45 Minutes I found this:


Spoiler



on inv: premove U
B R L U2 B U B2 – 2x2x2 [7/7]

switch:
U L' – DXC [2/9]
F' R' F' R F U F2 U' R' F R F' – EO [12/21]


but L5C with on corner swapped in place is dumb. I was not able to find something better in the limit..


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 31, 2012)

FMC: 27
keep thinking there's a better edge cycle in there...



Spoiler



. U2 D L2 - square
U' B - square
F' L' U' F - 2x2x2 with square
U' - 2x2x3
U D' R' U' R : D - insert pair leaves 3E 3C in 14 HTM

at . insert R D' U F2 U' D R to solve edges
at : insert L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 D' to solve corners and cancel 2 moves
Bummed at edges not cooperating...

final solution:
R D' U F2 U' D R U2 D L2 U' B F' L' U' F D' R' U' R L2 D R2 D' L2 D R2 = 27 HTM


----------



## square-3 (Mar 31, 2012)

2x2: 9.75, 5.62, 6.39, 6.26, 5.79

Average: 6.15

3x3: 27.61, 20.84, 17.00, 25.07, 19.48

Average: 21.80


----------



## emolover (Apr 1, 2012)

*2x2:* 2.97
2.51, 2.78, 4.63, 1.68, 3.61
Could have had a sub one if I had actually looked ahead further than OLL.
*4x4:* 58.86
54.95[OP], 1:02.32[OP], 1:20.80[OP], 57.13[PP], 57.12[OP]
Too much orientation parity.


----------



## jorgeskm (Apr 1, 2012)

*2x2x2:* 3.82, 3.94, 5.17, 1.27, 3.45 = 3.74
*3x3x3:* 12.89, 11.12, 12.36, 12.20, 11.93 = 12.16
*3x3x3 OH:* 27.26, 24.29, 22.64, 21.73, 24.75 = 23.89
*Pyraminx:* 6.99, 7.41, 7.03, 5.71, 6.72 = 6.91


----------



## DaveyCow (Apr 2, 2012)

2x2: 11.76
3x3 2H: 41.00
4x4: 5:20.57



Spoiler



2x2
Mar 31, 2012 8:38:15 PM - 8:40:21 PM

Standard deviation: 1.61
Best Time: 9.73
Worst Time: 14.01

Best average of 5: 11.76
1-5 - 13.33 11.14 (14.01) (9.73) 10.82
3x3
Standard deviation: 8.02
Best Time: 33.32
Worst Time: 57.56

Best average of 5: 41.00
1-5 - 39.42 41.44 42.15 (33.32) (57.56)
4x4
Standard deviation: 15.60
Best Time: 306.12
Worst Time: 349.39

Best average of 5: 320.57 (5 mins 20.57 sec)
1-5 - (349.39) 322.12 309.41 (306.12) 330.19


----------



## irontwig (Apr 2, 2012)

Cubenovice said:


> FMC: 27
> keep thinking there's a better edge cycle in there...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, isn't 27 good enough? You might be able to leave three corners by inserting something that solves the edges, but might affect the corners, though this is quite a bit more tricky to do, especially if you don't have too much of the hour left.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 2, 2012)

2x2: 2.97, 3.14, 3.14, 1.27, 2.04 = 2.72
3x3: 11.42, 9.65, 9.78, 8.89, 10.13 = 9.85
4x4: 44.32, 37.60, 39.84, 38.65, 47.28 = 40.94
5x5: 1:22.91, 1:22.35, 1:20.18, 1:34.61, 1:21.55 = 1:22.27
6x6: 2:30.10, 2:44.51, 2:59.23, 2:31.39, 2:38.92 = 2:38.27
7x7: 4:21.55, 4:40.01, 4:31.83, 4:31.51, 4:42.51 = 4:34.45
2x2 BLD: 11.65+, 7.94, DNF(11.27) = 7.94
3x3 BLD: 1:02.46, 1:06.03, DNF(1:24.20) = 1:02.46
4x4 BLD: 6:43.61, DNS, DNS = 6:23.61
5x5 BLD: DNF(14:51), DNS, DNS = DNF
Multi BLD: 5/6 (20:01)
3x3 OH: 19.05, 20.78, 19.93, 15.75, 18.97 = 19.32
2-4 relay: 58.03
2-5 relay: 2:20.11
Clock: 9.18, 8.92, 9.83, 10.20, 10.49 = 9.74
Megaminx: 48.29, 51.45, 44.20, 50.58, 49.23 = 49.37
Pyraminx: 4.60, 4.20, 5.11, 4.61, 4.66 = 4.62
Square-1: 19.20, 21.37, 17.04, 22.84, 18.83 = 19.80


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah I shouldn't complain with a 27 is nice 

Especially since the skeleton was found in just a few minutes (contrary to my trademark much too slow start).

First I found a 19 HTM leaving 3E 3C
Don't have my notes but it was something like: pair insert followed by 6 move LL alg
Then in trying to improve I put in the D' - D moves around the pair insert to force a different LL with a very nice result.

But still wondering about that edge cycle at the start...
Couldn't there be a way to cancel the U D moves in the edge cycle with the U2 D start of the solve?
But I guess the fact that I had to set up with an R reduces the opportunities.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Apr 3, 2012)

Preliminary results: rather even contest this week.
Congratulations to Simon, yoinneroid and Rubiks560

*2x2x2*(52)

 2.40 CuberMan
 2.50 Rubiks560
 2.72 SimonWestlund
 2.85 yoinneroid
 2.97 emolover
 3.17 asiahyoo1997
 3.36 nathanajah
 3.36 mycube
 3.51 ybs1230
 3.55 Tao Yu
 3.74 jorgeskm
 3.88 antoineccantin
 4.08 AndersB
 4.46 MaeLSTRoM
 4.49 Andrejon
 4.72 Alcuber
 4.75 Jaycee
 4.87 dinostef
 4.87 jonlin
 4.90 Aria97
 5.26 jla
 5.36 HampusHansson
 5.37 Divineskulls
 5.41 BlueDevil
 5.56 janelle
 5.59 riley
 5.60 Krag
 5.64 chrissyd
 5.89 ilham ridhwan
 5.91 brandbest1
 6.04 ThomasJE
 6.07 Skullush
 6.12 bryson azzopard
 6.14 JianhanC
 6.15 square-3
 6.19 FinnGamer
 6.25 jeff081692
 6.63 Yttrium
 6.94 Prod1gy
 7.00 Bilbo
 7.20 shubhayankabir
 8.17 Schmidt
 8.21 djwcoco
 8.80 Mike Hughey
 9.45 MichaelErskine
 9.63 Mikel
 10.17 TheDubDubJr
 11.76 DaveyCow
 12.90 hcfong
 13.22 bassgdae13
 18.57 MatsBergsten
 28.91 izzy azzopardi
*3x3x3 *(58)

 8.75 asiahyoo1997
 9.76 ybs1230
 9.85 SimonWestlund
 10.60 yoinneroid
 11.21 Rubiks560
 11.65 CuberMan
 12.02 antoineccantin
 12.16 jorgeskm
 12.23 Aria97
 12.30 Tao Yu
 12.33 nathanajah
 12.82 mycube
 13.14 chrissyd
 13.33 Andrejon
 13.40 riley
 13.87 Yttrium
 13.89 dinostef
 13.92 Skullush
 13.93 MaeLSTRoM
 14.34 JianhanC
 14.46 jla
 15.23 Jakube
 15.51 tozies24
 15.59 ilham ridhwan
 15.96 AndersB
 16.17 Divineskulls
 16.36 jonlin
 17.09 jeff081692
 17.22 Mikel
 18.06 bryson azzopard
 18.06 Ninja Storm
 18.45 janelle
 18.77 balloon6610
 18.78 Bilbo
 19.36 HampusHansson
 19.78 brandbest1
 20.24 Krag
 20.58 BlueDevil
 21.80 square-3
 22.48 toma
 23.23 Mike Hughey
 24.07 TheDubDubJr
 24.53 FinnGamer
 24.69 Prod1gy
 25.67 shubhayankabir
 25.80 Schmidt
 27.10 nickvu2
 28.14 ThomasJE
 29.20 Alcuber
 29.44 andyfreeman
 29.78 djwcoco
 30.08 Trondhat
 30.32 MichaelErskine
 37.88 hcfong
 40.92 MatsBergsten
 41.00 DaveyCow
 42.09 bassgdae13
 54.69 hfsdo
*4x4x4*(35)

 38.77 yoinneroid
 40.13 asiahyoo1997
 40.94 SimonWestlund
 48.11 CuberMan
 55.08 nathanajah
 55.41 Rubiks560
 58.86 emolover
 58.92 mycube
 1:00.66 MaeLSTRoM
 1:03.55 JianhanC
 1:06.14 Tao Yu
 1:06.73 ilham ridhwan
 1:11.41 dinostef
 1:12.78 chrissyd
 1:15.51 riley
 1:16.13 Divineskulls
 1:16.66 Yttrium
 1:17.95 HampusHansson
 1:24.26 jonlin
 1:24.34 brandbest1
 1:24.74 Skullush
 1:33.40 AndersB
 1:33.46 Mike Hughey
 1:39.86 bryson azzopard
 1:40.37 BlueDevil
 1:45.16 nickvu2
 1:47.77 Mikel
 1:52.63 TheDubDubJr
 1:54.94 djwcoco
 2:02.97 MichaelErskine
 2:24.74 FinnGamer
 2:27.04 Schmidt
 3:19.86 shubhayankabir
 5:20.57 DaveyCow
 DNF Aria97
*5x5x5*(25)

 1:22.27 SimonWestlund
 1:26.23 yoinneroid
 1:31.18 ybs1230
 1:44.88 JianhanC
 1:45.27 MaeLSTRoM
 1:48.64 Jakube
 1:51.28 Rubiks560
 1:52.61 CuberMan
 1:58.84 mycube
 2:00.27 ilham ridhwan
 2:14.46 AndersB
 2:15.18 Mike Hughey
 2:20.02 Yttrium
 2:20.09 Skullush
 2:24.20 Divineskulls
 2:28.03 riley
 3:05.00 TheDubDubJr
 3:13.71 Mikel
 3:14.72 brandbest1
 3:22.60 nickvu2
 3:28.64 bryson azzopard
 3:36.31 MichaelErskine
 4:04.60 BlueDevil
 5:16.25 FinnGamer
 DNF HampusHansson
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:38.27 SimonWestlund
 2:59.04 MaeLSTRoM
 3:39.83 mycube
 4:22.92 ilham ridhwan
 4:47.40 Mike Hughey
 5:19.17 riley
 5:26.09 AndersB
 6:41.52 nickvu2
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF brandbest1
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:34.45 SimonWestlund
 4:59.22 MaeLSTRoM
 5:25.07 Jakube
 6:00.96 mycube
 6:45.84 Mike Hughey
 7:54.67 TheDubDubJr
 8:23.16 ilham ridhwan
*3x3 one handed*(35)

 16.45 yoinneroid
 16.46 antoineccantin
 16.48 asiahyoo1997
 17.46 Andrejon
 19.32 SimonWestlund
 20.22 Aria97
 20.58 Rubiks560
 21.29 Tao Yu
 22.14 CuberMan
 23.89 jorgeskm
 25.67 mycube
 27.20 Skullush
 27.53 HampusHansson
 27.99 janelle
 28.56 MaeLSTRoM
 29.54 dinostef
 30.67 AndersB
 31.46 Divineskulls
 31.85 ilham ridhwan
 32.98 JianhanC
 33.86 Yttrium
 38.69 riley
 39.77 jonlin
 39.93 Mikel
 42.42 bryson azzopard
 44.51 chrissyd
 49.47 Mike Hughey
 49.63 brandbest1
 51.89 okayama
 53.11 TheDubDubJr
 55.45 MichaelErskine
 1:00.62 shubhayankabir
 1:08.63 ThomasJE
 1:29.17 FinnGamer
 1:31.72 bassgdae13
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:03.61 ilham ridhwan
 1:41.73 Mike Hughey
 2:00.10 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(19)

 7.94 SimonWestlund
 11.91 Rubiks560
 22.73 CuberMan
 23.90 ilham ridhwan
 25.11 Mike Hughey
 27.00 yoinneroid
 30.27 Tao Yu
 32.06 riley
 33.27 AndersB
 33.90 Jaycee
 34.17 jonlin
 37.23 MatsBergsten
 53.56 Divineskulls
 1:01.77 Krag
 1:20.91 bryson azzopard
 1:30.42 MaeLSTRoM
 1:37.59 Mikel
 2:24.60 shubhayankabir
 DNF mycube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(20)

 1:02.46 SimonWestlund
 1:15.35 MatsBergsten
 1:17.34 yoinneroid
 1:19.71 Mike Hughey
 1:21.43 Rubiks560
 1:37.25 CuberMan
 1:58.39 ilham ridhwan
 2:05.66 Skullush
 2:17.03 nickvu2
 2:23.48 Tao Yu
 2:44.89 riley
 2:53.63 Krag
 3:11.47 jonlin
 5:07.15 mycube
 5:16.82 shubhayankabir
 5:30.11 TheDubDubJr
 DNF Mikel
 DNF AndersB
 DNF bryson azzopard
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 6:43.61 SimonWestlund
 6:45.64 MatsBergsten
 6:51.30 Mike Hughey
14:29.69 Rubiks560
18:29.47 ilham ridhwan
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF CuberMan
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:17.82 Mike Hughey
13:39.20 MatsBergsten
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF yoinneroid
 DNF Jakube
 DNF SimonWestlund
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

40:59.80 MatsBergsten
 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF ilham ridhwan
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

5/6 (20:01)  SimonWestlund
5/6 (34:43)  yoinneroid
7/10 (55:44)  Rubiks560
3/3 ( 8:12)  Mike Hughey
2/2 ( 6:06)  Skullush
2/2 (10:29)  ilham ridhwan
2/2 (15:48)  jonlin
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:17.88 Tao Yu
 1:21.35 Mike Hughey
 1:37.32 yoinneroid
 3:41.72 jonlin
*2-3-4 Relay*(25)

 54.13 yoinneroid
 58.03 SimonWestlund
 1:10.85 CuberMan
 1:13.44 Rubiks560
 1:24.58 Tao Yu
 1:24.93 dinostef
 1:27.58 mycube
 1:29.38 riley
 1:31.23 JianhanC
 1:39.33 chrissyd
 1:40.15 MaeLSTRoM
 1:44.38 AndersB
 1:45.93 ilham ridhwan
 1:54.08 Yttrium
 2:01.31 Divineskulls
 2:05.75 brandbest1
 2:18.24 Mike Hughey
 2:20.83 Mikel
 2:27.46 bryson azzopard
 2:28.62 MichaelErskine
 2:30.10 TheDubDubJr
 2:41.65 BlueDevil
 2:46.84 FinnGamer
 3:50.45 shubhayankabir
 4:51.69 hcfong
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:20.11 SimonWestlund
 2:47.09 yoinneroid
 3:20.82 Rubiks560
 3:22.51 MaeLSTRoM
 3:25.71 mycube
 3:29.07 JianhanC
 3:53.34 riley
 3:57.82 ilham ridhwan
 4:10.90 AndersB
 4:12.78 Yttrium
 4:45.27 Mike Hughey
 5:04.23 bryson azzopard
 5:21.44 TheDubDubJr
 5:43.56 Mikel
 6:03.00 MichaelErskine
*Magic*(15)

 0.90 ilham ridhwan
 1.10 Divineskulls
 1.19 antoineccantin
 1.25 Yttrium
 1.32 AndersB
 1.32 dinostef
 1.41 djwcoco
 1.46 BlueDevil
 1.56 riley
 1.64 Mikel
 1.67 yoinneroid
 1.68 Mike Hughey
 1.78 brandbest1
 1.84 MaeLSTRoM
 2.04 bryson azzopard
*Master Magic*(14)

 1.93 ilham ridhwan
 2.55 djwcoco
 2.95 MaeLSTRoM
 2.97 brandbest1
 3.09 Yttrium
 3.57 Mikel
 3.63 BlueDevil
 3.70 yoinneroid
 3.79 Divineskulls
 3.91 Mike Hughey
 3.93 riley
 4.00 bryson azzopard
 7.94 MichaelErskine
 7.96 AndersB
*Skewb*(7)

 9.57 MaeLSTRoM
 12.95 nathanajah
 15.83 Mike Hughey
 18.63 brandbest1
 23.30 AndersB
 26.51 bryson azzopard
 27.09 riley
*Clock*(12)

 6.91 nathanajah
 7.44 Andrejon
 9.35 ilham ridhwan
 9.74 SimonWestlund
 12.31 yoinneroid
 12.64 HampusHansson
 14.53 CuberMan
 15.16 MaeLSTRoM
 15.55 Yttrium
 17.78 Mike Hughey
 21.29 MichaelErskine
 1:24.85 bryson azzopard
*Pyraminx*(29)

 4.62 SimonWestlund
 5.58 Andrejon
 6.24 Alcuber
 6.25 MaeLSTRoM
 6.36 Skullush
 6.73 CuberMan
 6.91 jorgeskm
 7.88 Rubiks560
 8.06 yoinneroid
 9.34 Krag
 9.65 BlueDevil
 9.68 ThomasJE
 9.95 mycube
 10.53 jonlin
 10.94 MichaelErskine
 11.67 riley
 11.74 HampusHansson
 12.52 Jaycee
 12.84 janelle
 12.91 bryson azzopard
 13.46 chrissyd
 14.51 dinostef
 14.61 Mike Hughey
 15.56 Mikel
 16.37 AndersB
 17.08 Yttrium
 17.81 djwcoco
 19.34 Bilbo
 20.47 Schmidt
*Megaminx*(14)

 49.37 SimonWestlund
 1:17.40 MaeLSTRoM
 1:18.40 JianhanC
 1:45.99 yoinneroid
 1:46.15 Divineskulls
 2:12.69 AndersB
 2:23.12 mycube
 2:47.73 jonlin
 2:48.69 brandbest1
 2:54.45 Yttrium
 2:56.40 BlueDevil
 2:57.20 HampusHansson
 3:10.57 Mike Hughey
 3:36.24 bryson azzopard
*Square-1*(14)

 13.85 nathanajah
 19.80 SimonWestlund
 24.67 yoinneroid
 34.25 janelle
 38.23 Mike Hughey
 38.47 brandbest1
 39.26 Yttrium
 42.65 AndersB
 45.87 Skullush
 1:00.56 riley
 1:05.20 TheDubDubJr
 1:11.55 Mikel
 1:24.48 MichaelErskine
 2:35.63 hcfong
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

27 okayama
27 Cubenovice
29 guusrs
29 irontwig
31 Pyjam
37 Mike Hughey
41 yoinneroid
42 Tao Yu
44 nickvu2
55 TheDubDubJr
60 brandbest1
63 Mikel
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

449 SimonWestlund
445 yoinneroid
347 Rubiks560
325 ilham ridhwan
315 MaeLSTRoM
311 Mike Hughey
300 CuberMan
299 mycube
247 riley
245 AndersB
237 Tao Yu
203 Yttrium
196 Skullush
189 Divineskulls
188 JianhanC
185 asiahyoo1997
177 dinostef
176 jonlin
173 nathanajah
171 brandbest1
167 Andrejon
158 antoineccantin
155 Mikel
154 bryson azzopard
153 jorgeskm
146 HampusHansson
145 chrissyd
134 ybs1230
131 BlueDevil
127 Aria97
118 TheDubDubJr
114 janelle
98 Krag
89 MichaelErskine
88 MatsBergsten
87 Jakube
83 emolover
81 nickvu2
81 Alcuber
75 jla
66 shubhayankabir
65 Jaycee
65 ThomasJE
65 FinnGamer
63 djwcoco
52 jeff081692
47 Bilbo
43 square-3
40 Schmidt
39 tozies24
34 okayama
34 Prod1gy
31 Ninja Storm
29 balloon6610
23 Cubenovice
22 hcfong
22 toma
21 irontwig
21 guusrs
19 DaveyCow
19 Pyjam
15 bassgdae13
12 andyfreeman
10 Trondhat
4 hfsdo
3 izzy azzopardi


----------



## Jaycee (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't know if this should count, but I couldn't post this because I was grounded, and for some reason I couldn't post from my DSi. Timed with a stopwatch 

3x3 : 17.04, (15.82), (19.87), 19.02, 15.83 = *17.30*
4x4 : 1:33.87, (1:39.82), 1:31.97, 1:35.20, (1:28.39) = *1:33.68*
5x5 : (3:23.51), (3:46.82), 3:37.13, 3:36.98, 3:29.04 = *3:34.38*
3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, 2:40.31 = *2:40.31* :/
MultiBLD : *2/2 in 10:27.10* 
3x3 OH : (39.76), 42.12, 40.83, 40.12, (46.51) = *41.02*
3x3 MTS : (1:17.83), 1:27.01, 1:25.87, (1:35.40), 1:30.28 = *1:27.72*
234 Relay : *1:56.77*
2345 Relay : *5:15.13*

And my 2x2, 2x2BLD, and Pyra were done before I got grounded so they're already in there.


----------

